# should I take her to the vet?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel has had a bad yummy for,a week and I am unsure if I should,take,her,to the vet. She s had liquid poo s before but it's always gone on it's own. 

We have tried not feeding her but this didn't work and she was hungry so it seemed mean. I have tried just carrying on as normal with her food she has biscuits and meat. She,s fussy and won t eat them without. we tried rice which she gobbled up and her poo was better, still runny but not liquid. But then hubby gave her normal food again and it wasback to liquid. So I gave her rice again but she,didn't want it. since then her poos have been liquid. I know it's not good swooping and changing but nothing seems to work. She never had it this long before and her bowels are really rumbling and she is farting like,mad.

Also a few days ago we noticed she had got her collar in her mouth when we ve let her our,in the morning. Her name tag has gone missing and I found the little rings which attatch,it on the floor. We are wondering if she has swallowed this. My hubby gave,her some roast chicken the weekend before last after which all this started.

she is fine in herself and is eating and drinking as normal. What shall I do?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would get her checked up


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If its been a week and no change defonetly a vet visit. they should be able to feel if their is something in her tummy. But if the tag went missing after her tummy problems started then i dont thing thats the probblem. but i would titen her collar if she is able to get it in her mouth. 

let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Personally I'd say that any runny bum after a 24hr period would need a visit to the vet for such a young puppy. The most important thing to do during any upset tummy bout would be to ensure the dog is drinking plenty of water and have constant access to clean water.

If changing food appears to give better results then I'd certainly avoid the food that appears to cause the most upset (it would be nice to let us know what foods you have found good and bad as this information could help others in similar situations). I'd also suggest trying the top-end range of feeds - NI / Origen (though can be a bit rich for some sensitive tummies) and Fish4Dogs - though please note that I only recommend these through personal experience and there are others who may offer other suitable alternatives - though try foods that does not contain grains and cereals as these are usually bulking agents. I'd also try a particular food for a period of time as chopping and changing could lead to a fussy puppy. Once you find the right food then stick to it as puppies can turn their noses up every now and again - and sometimes if you are feeding 3 or 4 times a day then it's highly likely they will eventually feel the need to refuse a meal - that's not uncommon - but a hungry puppy will eat whatever it in front of them - it's a poorly puppy who won't.

A good "detox" feed (for want of a better word) would be cooked chicken mixed with some Natural Pro Biotic goat's yogurt - don't use anything dairy.

It would also be an idea to contact your breeder and ask them if they have heard anything from the other pups in the litter (if you have only recently picked up a puppy).

Another thing to suggest would be the digestive enzymes that Julia has posted on here several times before:



Natural Treatment For Giardia
By Jean Hofve, DVM



Giardia is a protozoal parasite found in lakes, streams, ditches and other outdoor water sources. The parasite is shed by wild animals high up in the watershed, and as the water travels down, it becomes even more contaminated by other animals living near it. Any dog or cat drinking from a pond, river, or other natural water source is likely to ingest the cysts of this persistent parasite. Once inside, the cysts hatch, grow, and reproduce. Giardia causes profuse, uncontrollable, often watery diarrhea, sometimes with blood and mucus associated with it.

The drugs most commonly used to treat Giardia are metronidazole, an antibiotic, and fenbendazole a dewormer. Each of them is about 70% effective; that is, they only work about 70% of the time. Because some parasites may be left alive, recurrent infections are possible even after treatment.

However, there is a natural protocol for getting rid of Giardia, that has been used many times successfully (and safely) in cats and dogs. We even cleared a cattery that had many infected kittens. It utilizes digestive enzymes on an empty stomach. With no food in the system, the digestive enzymes go to work on anything else that might be in the intestines--including parasites. It's been reported to work for Coccidia, and could also theoretically get rid of Toxoplasma, Cryptosporidia, Neosporum, Tritrichomonas foetus, and similar protozoal parasites.

First, you'll need a bottle of digestive enzymes (plant or fungi based) and one or more syringes; you can usually talk your vet into giving you a few 3 or 6 cc syringes (without needles). Do not get enzymes in combination with anything else such as probiotics or other supplements. It must be pure digestive enzymes alone. Make sure the product you select contains at least protease, amylase, and lipase (some also contain cellulase and other enzymes). These digest protein, starch, and fat, respectively. One product I have used is called Prozyme, which is available at many pet stores and online.

Note that the enzymes MUST be given on an empty stomach. If you leave food out for your pet 24/7, this protocol will NOT work. Food must be fed in meals, at least 30 (preferably 60) minutes after each dose of enzymes. If there is any food in the animal's digestive system, the enzymes will digest the food instead, and the parasites will flourish undisturbed. enzymes cannot be hidden in a pill pocket or a piece of cheese--there can be no food in the tummy!

Take 1 capsule of enzymes for each animal to be treated, and mix with a tiny amount of water to make a slurry. Use the syringe to give the slurry by mouth. In most cases it's easiest to insert the syringe in the corner of the mouth between or behind teeth and squirt. The mixture does not taste that bad, but cats in particular are just not gracious about taking meds. Be careful, but be firm.

Round 1: Give a dose of digestive enzymes 1/2 to 1 hour before morning and evening meal, and a dose at bedtime. Take the syringe apart and rinse clean after each dose (otherwise the residue builds up and the plunger will stick). Repeat daily for 8 days.

Rest: Take a break for 1 week. This allows time for resistant cysts to "hatch."

Round 2: Repeat digestive enzyme treatment for 7 days.

And that's it! In my experience in 15 years as a veterinarian, this protocol has been a much safer and more effective treatment than drugs.

Dr. Jean Hofve is a retired holistic veterinarian with a special interest in nutrition and behavior. Her informational website, http://www.littlebigcat.com, features an extensive free article library on feline health and pet nutrition, as well as a free e-newsletter. Dr. Hofve founded Spirit Essences Holistic Remedies for Animals (http://www.spiritessence.com) in 1995; and it remains the only line of flower essence formulas designed by a veterinarian. She is a certified Medicine Woman within the Nemenhah Native American Traditional Organization who uses holistic remedies as a part of body-mind-spiritual healing.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Jean_Hofve,_DVM




Hope this helps - but at the end of the day book a visit to the vet is normally the best advise.

Stephen xx


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. She s 18 months now so not really a pup anymore. I have been avoiding the vet because of the cost.and because it's always gone on it's own but I will see if I can make an appointment.

her tag went missing around the time of her upset tummy starting and we have tightened her collar and got a new tag.

her behaviour is also a little strange. She is glued to us and especially my hubby in the evenings and although she has always been a very cuddly dog she is sleeping right on his chest which is not normal. The last few nights she has also got me up in the very early hours of the morning scratching to get out her cage which she hasn't done for a long time. I let her out to go to the toilet and she Carries on scratching until morning. Very unusual.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I am a newbie owner but would def take to the vet


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I would take her to the vet for a check up, I've had similar problems with my puppy this last week but he's not had constant runny no2's and has been 100% in himself, I think because there may be a chance shes swallowed her tag I think a vet check may be wise. X


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor pixel, I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah! Hubby reported that her poo was running this morning but he was able to pick it up for once. Her poos were ok yesterday too so we left taking her to the vet one more day. She's back to eating normally too but we will keep an eye on her.


----------

